# Hemerdon Mine, Nr. Plymouth, Devon - Sept.'09



## Badoosh (Sep 21, 2009)

Taking advantage of the fine weather we've been having recently, this was a totally random trip out with Graybags & theterrorwheel to document what's left above ground before the clearance begins in preparation to breathe new life into this site. A site of huge significance to our industry & considering it has the fourth largest deposit of tungsten & tin in the world, should provide a welcome boost to our economy when deeper opencast mining begins in the near future. Discovery of deposits was made here in 1867, but it wasn't until 1917 that the site was prepared with mining operation starting two years later, producing some 16,000 tons of ore before closure. It reopened with a new plant during World War 2 due to shortages in tungsten, with it's final operations taking place in 1944.

Here's a deeper history [ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemerdon_Mine[/ame]



Anyone who has visited this site looking onto Dartmoor, i think will agree, that the buildings in their current state look like they could come down at any minute, it's certainly took a battering from the weather during the years. Some of the buildings do have that WW2 feel to them, with flak tower type stuctures, the air raid shelter is still there & remnants of blackout blinds on the windows, a rare sight indeed. Unfortunately the underground shaft is flooded which is a damn shame as it's thought to be up to 400 metres deep, it would have been interesting to see what it was like 

On the day of our visit we came across a random pile of clothes, outside one of the accomodation/admin blocks & suddenly realised we weren't alone, walking in on a scantily clad model during a photoshoot....this would have been too much of a distraction for Graybags  so we made our excuses & moved on to another part of the site to take in some great views from the Hemerdon Heights . Myself & TTW popped back the day after to get some more pics joined by mk1kebab & his brother, & we bumped into another 2 photographers exiting one of the buildings. Pointed them in the direction of this site so a big hello to Pete & ? (sorry i didn't get your name) from Saltash Camera Club! It's a bit pic heavy this so apologies to anyone who is on a slow connection.





































































Further images here;
http://s924.photobucket.com/albums/ad85/Hidden_Plymouth/Hemerdon Tungsten Mine/?start=0


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice one Bads, good to see you out and about again, and an Industrail Shoot excellent stuff. I liked those Avery Scales, they looked very antique! Keep up the Good Work Fella!


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Sep 21, 2009)

nice one dude, is the shelter the first pic on photobucket>? if so i bumped into timmy and his dad there!

everytime ive been there the heavens have opened and ive got soaked!


----------



## tbkscott (Sep 21, 2009)

nice one bad, looks like a great site good photos too.


----------



## mk1kebab (Sep 21, 2009)

cheers for the invite, it was a nice explore with still plenty to see, my bro enjoyed it too considering his hangover ! I will get some pics up to wen I upload them from the camera.


----------



## Badoosh (Sep 21, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Nice one Bads, good to see you out and about again, and an Industrail Shoot excellent stuff. I liked those Avery Scales, they looked very antique! Keep up the Good Work Fella!




Cheers bud. Made a refreshing change from the miltary stuff. You really need to get your backside down with the family for a few days. We'll keep you entertained 




kernowexpeditionary said:


> nice one dude, is the shelter the first pic on photobucket>? if so i bumped into timmy and his dad there!
> 
> everytime ive been there the heavens have opened and ive got soaked!




Exactly it, exterior entrance with zigzag barb wire on it, just a room really pretty boring. I'm surprised there's any trace of the blackout curtains left the way the site gets battered by the weather up there. Couldn't have picked two better days for it, although last time i went it rained too & started blowing a hoolie. Then there would have been no chance of getting the "Hemerdon Heights" shots 




tbkscott said:


> nice one bad, looks like a great site good photos too.




Cheers Scott. It was an enjoyable visit!




mk1kebab said:


> cheers for the invite, it was a nice explore with still plenty to see, my bro enjoyed it too considering his hangover ! I will get some pics up to wen I upload them from the camera.




Anytime dude. I think your bro did well with a hangover in tow lol.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Sep 21, 2009)

ah nice one m8! at least we know now! must pop back and check to blackout curtain remains ect!


----------



## Badoosh (Sep 21, 2009)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> ah nice one m8! at least we know now! must pop back and check to blackout curtain remains ect!



Aye, Steve confirmed it earlier today. There used to be an old rusty sign outside saying "Air Raid Shelter" on the wall in the '90s. Give us a shout when you're thinking of heading over & we'll be up for another visit. I forgot to post the pic of the flooded shaft so here it is...







What was of interest is some grafitti we came across in the generator block type building. Here is the pic....






What struck me was my work colleague & manager served with the same unit the 59th Independent Commando Squdron, Royal Engineers who was based at Seaton Barracks but he had no recollection of ever training there. However, Steve (yet again the legend) confirmed that it was used for training in the late '60s, early 70's for their deployment to Northern Ireland. Hopefully we will be able to track down some of the former servicemen who trained there. It certainly sheds more light on the history.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah m8 would be well up for another visit, look foward to it soon as im back out exploring!


----------



## Timmy (Sep 22, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> I forgot to post the pic of the flooded shaft so here it is...



hey paul did you take note on that bank where the above photo was taken that there was some more building like things (probs more mine shafts etc... but i didnt know if it was a shaft or not... 

dya think its deep?

K.E.F - me and my dad still laughs at that moment where we all met up and thought - hold up whats he doing here.. thinking both the same and was waiting for the 'please leave asap'


----------



## Badoosh (Sep 22, 2009)

Timmy said:


> hey paul did you take note on that bank where the above photo was taken that there was some more building like things (probs more mine shafts etc... but i didnt know if it was a shaft or not...
> 
> dya think its deep?
> 
> K.E.F - me and my dad still laughs at that moment where we all met up and thought - hold up whats he doing here.. thinking both the same and was waiting for the 'please leave asap'



Hi Timmy. Yeah at the back is it looks like settling pits. Have only ever found the one shaft & that is supposedly around 400 metres in depth. There's a couple more smaller buildings in the trees near the opencast stuff but nothing of any real interest.


----------



## Timmy (Sep 22, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> /?start=0[/url]



just above that sign to the left there is a few buildings - over grown  dya get any idea what they mite have been? i needed to take some thicker clothing next time as it bloody hurts when your fighting brambles!

im not so sure either... but near the pond (back of the horse stable) there is a heavy cover in the under growth probs not much but mite be worth a gander


----------



## Badoosh (Sep 22, 2009)

Timmy said:


> just above that sign to the left there is a few buildings - over grown  dya get any idea what they mite have been? i needed to take some thicker clothing next time as it bloody hurts when your fighting brambles!
> 
> im not so sure either... but near the pond (back of the horse stable) there is a heavy cover in the under growth probs not much but mite be worth a gander



Just old working buildings i'd say, probably the first buildings built there looking at their construction. If it's the same cover i'm thinking it's just a water drain. I'm trying to get hold of some pictures of when the site was in use but no luck at the minute.


----------

